# BMS / Balancing with SLA Pack



## 3dplane (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Richard!
I'm a little confused,but if you mean sealed lead acid(SLA),you can't really
get a "real" balancer for it since we don't have access to the individual cells in the battery it self. To balance the pack (down to individual batteries)
the simplest way(possibly the cheapest too) is individual chargers for each battery(or pair if paralelled). You know I just now get it .,you probably mean
the little balancers that i've seen on top of LA pack.If so,I don't know much about them. I personally will go with individual smart chargers for costs simplicity and charging quality reasons.Hopefully someone with more insight
can answer your questions better.Barna


----------



## Mannyman (Jul 26, 2007)

I use and recommend the PakTrakr for monitoring and Belktronix  system for balanced charging.


----------



## DVR (Apr 10, 2008)

Mannyman said:


> I use and recommend the PakTrakr for monitoring and Belktronix  system for balanced charging.


Hey Mannyman!!! I've been looking at these products also. The Paktrakr unit look cool but I 'm a bit worried about the led readout being a bit small. How easy do you find it to see/use?
How much did the Belktronix units cost you?


----------



## Mannyman (Jul 26, 2007)

The LED readout is a bit small. It's perfect when parked and charging, but I try not to look at it while driving. It's as small as a digital clock so I think fixating on it while touching the buttons to see different setting is not ideal.
I am working on a solution to this however (shameless plug):
http://evorbust.blogspot.com/2008/03/march-2008.html
Also, I still have to contact the creator of the PakTrakr as 2 of my batteries are being read incorrectly. I'm the only person I know of that has had this problem.

Belktronix has the best bang for buck system hands down. I paid more for his 144V system as the standard is 120V. I've not used it consecutively a year yet as I completed my conversion in Dec., but so far so good. I've had a couple of snags where the cause may have been my install with some of the components (not sure) but Belktronix honors its warranty. Plus he gives free upgrades in the 1st year, so I am very impressed with the new company.


----------



## DVR (Apr 10, 2008)

Mannyman said:


> T
> I am working on a solution to this however (shameless plug):
> http://evorbust.blogspot.com/2008/03/march-2008.html


Thats cool 
Looks similar to the Thunder sky unit.

So with this system, does it come with the touch screen?

Have you got a ballpark costing yet?


----------

